# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Manifesto

## Airicist

Manifesto:
 1a. Robotics should be made use of for peaceful applications only
 1b. Military robotics causes an unacceptable detachment from battles
 2a. Sentience should not be made into a goal due to the ethical implications
 2b. If sentience is achieved, it would be unethical to turn off the robot
 3. Robotics should not be developed to the point that it diminishes human input in the industries
 4a. Police use of robotics should be limited to bomb defusal and emergency surveillance use with proper warrants
 4b. Robotics should never be used to perform automated arrests or for methods such as riot control
 5. Robots designed for personal protection should be limited to surveillance, incapable of causing injury.
 6. Personal use of robotics should be encouraged as long as consumers are made aware of the lack of sentience
 7. Medical robotics should be prioritized in order to benefit human life

Group: Taylor Donnelly
 Kara Fallon
 JJ Gargiulo
 Jennifer Jurina

----------

